# Current and Intended Occupations in IMM0008 Form



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi,

Dears please suggest what should I write in IMM 0008 General Form

a) Current Occupation...... 
b) Intended Occupation......

Whereas my current Title is Software Test Engineer and NOC is 2173 and intend to resume same occupation.

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Then you just write that on the form.


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

In my understanding "Software Test Engineer" is my Title and "Software Engineers and Designers" is Occupation, please correct me if I am wrong..

Should I write "Software Test Engineer" in Current Occupation or write "Software Engineers and Designers"


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Flying Bird said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dears please suggest what should I write in IMM 0008 General Form
> 
> ...





You cannot possibly be serious.


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> Then you just write that on the form.


Dear Auld Yin thanks for reply.

I have written "Software Engineers and Designers" as Current and Intended Occupation, please correct if I am making any mistake.

As am not using any agent and relying on my own so a bit confused as dont want to be wrong to loose any chance.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Flying Bird said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dears please suggest what should I write in IMM 0008 General Form
> 
> ...



Have you checked for cap ?
Google for CIC + Cap

I think its already 700 !
This includes till Aug applications only. Actual might have already capped for months after Aug !


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Sheray said:


> Have you checked for cap ?
> Google for CIC + Cap
> 
> I think its already 700 !
> This includes till Aug applications only. Actual might have already capped for months after Aug !


Dear Sheray,

You are right 

2173 Software engineers and designers = 699
&
2171 Information systems analysts and consultants = 553

do you suggest to still apply if under 2171 category?? any chances to come under Cap


----------

